# [RISOLTO] Un aiuto ad installare la stampante

## looca

Salute a tutti,

Io ho una hp laserjet p1005. Sto cercando d'installarla seguendo questa guida

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/printing-howto.xml#hplip

Posto alcuni comandi

 *Quote:*   

> luca@loocagentoo ~ $ dmesg | grep -i print
> 
> [11146.159638] usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 5 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x3D17
> 
> luca@loocagentoo ~ $ lsusb
> ...

 

Ho poi installato hplip

```
# emerge hplip
```

Poi ho dato un bel

```
 hp-setup 
```

Si apre Hp Device Manager, la stampante è presente ma se clicco su avanti ecco che

Plugin install failed

 *Quote:*   

> HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 3.11.5)
> 
> Printer/Fax Setup Utility ver. 9.0
> 
> Copyright (c) 2001-9 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP
> ...

 

Come posso rimediare?Last edited by looca on Sat Oct 01, 2011 3:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MajinJoko

Ho la tua stessa stampante. Quel plugin viene scaricato senza troppi problemi dallo stesso script di hp-setup.

Ma la connessione in quel momento era attiva?

L'altra cosa che mi viene in mente è che su arch ho avuto problemi ad installare, perché hplip voleva python2. Ma non credo che questo possa essere il tuo caso.

A memoria, però, mi sembra che lo script ti da anche la possibilità di scaricarti manualmente il plugin. Forse sbaglio.

----------

## looca

Ho provato a dare un bel

```
hp-plugin -i
```

ottenendo

 *Quote:*   

> loocagentoo ~ # hp-plugin -i
> 
> HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 3.11.5)
> 
> Plugin Download and Install Utility ver. 2.1
> ...

 

Ma cosa sarà quel "Python gobject/dbus may be not installed"?  :Question: 

Ora provo a rendere hp-setup...

ma niente da fare. Non vado avanti   :Crying or Very sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 3.11.5)
> 
> Printer/Fax Setup Utility ver. 9.0
> 
> Copyright (c) 2001-9 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP
> ...

 

----------

## MajinJoko

ma scusa hai provato ad aprire manualmente

http://www.openprinting.org/download/printdriver/auxfiles/HP/plugins/hplip-3.11.5-plugin.run

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

No perché:

 *Quote:*   

> This site is down for maintenance. We will be restoring service shortly. Thank you for your patience.
> 
> The Linux Foundation

 

è piuttosto normale che non funzioni, per ora   :Wink: 

----------

## looca

Cazzarola! da quando sono stati "attaccati" (da chissà chi poi! quali antipatici "hacker" al soldo di chissà quali ditte d'antivirus saranno stati, mah  :Cool:  quelli della Linux Fondation ancora dicono di pazientare. Ma è quasi un mese che si deve pazientare!

Ma noi pazienteremo. Intanto come stampo però?   :Laughing: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *looca wrote:*   

> "hacker"

 Siamo italiani quindi la definizione è pirata informatico o, volendo usare l'odioso idioma d'Albione, "cracker".

E per cose del genere credo siano i marchi che basano la loro politica commerciale sull'obsolescenza predeterminata (che andrebbe vietata e sanzianota come truffa all'acquirente, dato che un nolo viene spacciato per vendita) a finanziarle se proprio dobbiamo fare i complottisti.

In ogni caso usando google, il caro "fottuto" google, ovvero

http://www.google.it/search?q=hplip-3.11.5-plugin.run&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a

senza fermarsi ai primi due risultati, ovviamente ... si trovano risorse come questa

http://lutung.library.ums.ac.id/arsip/drivers/printer/linux/

che è l'ennesima copia di cache. 

O la si chiede a qualcuno che ha già scaricato il pacchetto (esistono i servizi di filehosting per questo ma anche via email meno di due MB passano con facilità).  :Rolling Eyes: 

Lo so che non è uso in questo forum indulgere agli RTFM ed agli UTFG e non interpretare quello che ho scritto come un feroce cazziatone, il tono è quello della bonaria presa in giro per dar modo di capire quale è l'approccio.

----------

